# Cape Cod bluefin popping video by FCL Labo



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Tsurusaki san of FLC Labo who fished with me four days in Cape Cod sent me a link.
He is going to write an article of bluefin popping in Cape Cod in a major Japanese fishing magazine soon. 
Enjoy it !
Geeks five media server


----------

